# recommend it to anyone



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Great review thanks for sharing.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good review. Thank you.

I've always been curious about granite tops. I would have one minor problem with them. I like my feather boards that I connect to the saw top with a magnet switch.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

nice review. once setup - I have no problems with the fence. just add some faces and a zero clearance insert , and it'll be even better


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have the other saw Rigid made nad like it alot. I did get rid of the lift system and put a real base on it and I'm happy I did. Thx for the review.


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice review, I have the older cast iron top model and love it too, great saw for the money. FYI, according to the Ridgid web site, they still make this model. http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4511-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm

Chris.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

Too bad it's been discontinued. It is a true hybrid table saw. unlike many so called hybrids…..


----------



## ARTbyGUNTHER (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for the review, ABrown. I'm actually contemplating picking up a factory refurbished one (outside of the scope of the recall) in the next week or two. I want to do a little bit more research but for the money I have yet to find a better table saw.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a great saw for the money. Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## davidswoodwrks (Aug 14, 2010)

Great review, I too have this saw and love it. There is a way to replace the two piece rails wit a single tube and angle iron in the back. I have seen it on the ridgid forums. This thing is heavy, I had to take it all apart to get it off the truck. ( by myself) Got mine on clearance for $299 and would gladly have paid the full $599 for it.


----------



## Jimi_C (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice. Also, it looks like you did a DIY over the table vacuum, I'd love to see a blog about that if you haven't posted one already.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't bloged before but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

Blogs up for the dust guard.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

PurpLev, I agree with you that the fence is OK but for one thing that really bugs me, whern I adjust the fence and then tight it, it moves quite a bit each time. 
I tried to adjust the set screws but that did not help. Any idea?
Also one day I shall replace the motor with a 2.5 or 3.0HP one.
Thanks .
Bert


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

" they still make this model. http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/R4511-Table-Saw/EN/index.htm" I talked to Ridgid last week even the R4511 is still on the website , it is no longer available but I was told that they will have new saw by the end of the year.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

The new saw is a crapsman painted orange with a Ridgid sticker slapped on the front. It's a R4512.
I'm highly disappointed with Ridgid.
></a>


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Bert* - the fence movement really depends on several things , and unless I see exactly what is moving and where - it's hard to judge. it could be one of several things:

1. 2×2 tube is not tightened enough 
2. 2×2 halves are not coplaner
3. UHMW lock screw not setup properly
4. metal wing that keep fence aligned is bent creating non even pressure on both sides of the fence clamp
5. other (that I can't think of at the moment)

As for upgrading the motor to a 3HP - remember. this saw is not really designed for that - it IS a lighter duty construction than a full cabinet saw. lighter duty pullies (3HP saws usually have 3 pullies for 3 belts), lighter duty trunnion, etc - you are better of selling this one, and buying a 3HP saw all together - for safery and longevity reasons.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

yes indeed, they're going back to cast-iron-top an a better fence and rails and only 499. it's almost Craftsman 21833 which is selling for less these days.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I am glad I got the R4511, and for only $299.00 
No one can beat that!


----------



## KTMM (Aug 28, 2009)

Yeah, I paid the full $599 because I was hacked off at the POS crapsman I had….

Great saw, worth it.


----------



## jistincase (Aug 15, 2010)

I have the 3650 model and haven't had a bit of problem with it. The fence is accurate and it has plenty of power. Like some have said, I also like the metal top so that you can use mag switch feather boards. The only complaint that I have ever had with it is the mobile base is a piece of junk.


----------



## Toughskin (Oct 8, 2009)

I have one myself. I built zero clearance inserts thanks to some of the gents on lumberjocks and I always run with a sacrificial fence (1/2 pine) bolted to the fence. This took care of my issues with cutting thin material. I love this saw and feel it is a poor decision to discontinue it.

Every review I have seen concerning this saw shines with confidence in the investment many of us have made. I make recommendations rarely and this is one item I place on a pillar.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

I've had the 4511 for almost a year and LOVE it. I bought it for $280 (299 and a 10% off coupon). You can't beat it at that price. I have not had any problems with the granite top and never need to use magnetic tools so that isn't a problem for me. I like to sharpen my chisel and hand plane blades on it without worrying about rusting. The fence could be better but after spending some time on the set up, I've made some really good cuts with it (hardwoods like White Oak and Mahogany up to 2 inches thick). I also added the thin kerf and full kerf Steel City Riving Knives as this saw was pretty much set up to accept them.


----------



## Ndekens (Sep 28, 2010)

I have to disagree with Purplev on the 3HP comment. I have this saw to and I have compared the steel city version of this saw with the 3hp version that steel city sells. The entire trunion setup (part numbers and everything) are the same. The only different numbers are the motor, belt, motor pulley, and switch. I have to believe that Ridgid licensed the trunion and table top technology from the same Chinese manufacturer and only dumbed down the motor, fence, riving knife, cranks and case to achieve there determined price point. So I say once my funds are available im swapping motors!

ABrown: you said you hit a crack in your floor and dropped the saw on its face? Wow! what damage if any did you get from that? I have to admit I have almost done the same.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

Ndekens,
I got real lucky, I only bent the rail and broke off the dust port, But I called Ridgid and they sent me the replacement parts. I did have to drive home the point that I hated the Herc-U-lift mobile base, but they were very nice and sent me the parts. It now sits on a HTC-3000 mobile base, so I don't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## noweyrey1 (Oct 26, 2010)

Picking mine up in North Conway NH today for $287. They have two more left I believe. was a lucky find.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

Well guys I had a nut that holds the leveling foot in place break loose on Sunday. I sent Ridgid an E-mail with the part # that broke and have yet to receive a reply from Ridgid. So at this point I am very unhappy with Ridgid's customer service. Oh yea, and now I cain't use my saw because its rocking so bad.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

When you had the Herculift on and you rolled your saw to the side, did you leave it 'lifted' or did you release the mechanism? I have the Ridgid contractors and leave it 'up' while not in use. I'm asking cuz I'd guess that with the granite top, it would not be advisable to leave it 'lifted' in fear of creating flat spots on the wheels. I've not heard ANY other users talk about this. Mine's still in the box.  No room yet.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

I don't think there's much Ridgid can do about that; that's a broken weld. It's also a poor design; the weld is in constant tension, being on the top of the plate like that. Is that a nut on the shaft below the plate, or is it an integral part of the shaft? If it's a nut, just put a washer on top of it and use it as your levelling adjustment, and use the nut with the broken weld as a locknut. If it's integral to the shaft, just add a nut and washer above it and use that as your adjustment. In fact, I'd recommend knocking that nut off the other 3 legs and doing the same at each.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Aaron, you had this part break on Sunday and you are still waiting for an email reply?

If this was something that would keep me from using my saw, I'd call Ridgid's via phone - you'd get the replacement part sent on the spot. why would you want to wait for an email reply?

that said - this is nothing more than just a nut, as JJ suggested - just get a washer and nut and put it back together.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yep, fix it and keep on keeping on…it's only a 5 minute fix…maybe a trip to the hardware store if you don't have a bolt index or a coffee can full of misc laying about.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I think … if you understand and accept the limitations of a contractor's saw … that the Ridgid AND the Bosch are excellent machines.

They'll never be quite as accurate, smooth, or powerful as the Uni, the SS, the PM, or the big Grizzly's, but … that doesn't mean you can't make fine furniture on them.

My brother's got TWO different Ridgid TS's. One always has the dado stack on it. He's a True Believer !


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I called them they are sending a replacement part overnight, so I'm happy now.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Aaron are you going to weld the part on?
As everyone else has said, I believe that you would be better off to put a a washer and a nut under an done on the top to lock everything.


----------



## ABrown (Jun 6, 2010)

I put the replacement part on, so the saw's back up and running now, I think it will last until I am ready to move in to my new shop, then it will be replaced by a PM2000 or a Sawstop.


----------

